# Internet Explorer 11 & Windows 10 problem!



## Mike (Sep 7, 2017)

Today I received this Email and thought that you would like to read it.

Mike.

Windows 10 comes with the new Edge browser, which is Microsoft’s  preferred way for you to
surf the Web. But buried under the surface,  Windows 10 also has a new version of Internet
Explorer – IE11. And while  Edge is certainly more secure and faster, IE11 has a larger range
of  compatible add-ons, meaning that there are still good reasons to be  using it.  

But, if you’re an IE11 user on Windows 10, you may have noticed  something strange recently.
When visiting certain sites, the graphics  don’t display. And, if you visit the same site in Edge
or another  browser, the graphics are shown fine.  

The problem also affects popular font graphics too, so you may see portions of text or icons
missing from pages.  

It turns out there’s a bug in IE11’s untrusted font blocking feature  that causes the text to be
blocked. The fonts and graphics in question  are obviously fine since they are displayed in Edge,
which does not  share the same program code with IE11.  

Unfortunately, Microsoft don’t seem to be able to come up with a way to  resolve this. There only
advice so far has been to disable your  anti-virus software, as this may be conflicting with IE11.  

Of course, this will lead to you being exposed to all kinds of malware  and other nasties and, therefore,
really isn’t an option. In fact, it’s  pretty irresponsible of Microsoft to even suggest it!  

My advice if you come across this problem is to simply switch to another  browser. If there are
add-ons or other features that you need which  aren’t provided by Edge, download Firefox instead.
You can get it Here


----------

